# Fella Vida



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

on September 23, 2005, I had to have my 14-year old tabby male put down. He had been diagnosed with second stage kidney failure.........we we told that he could live well for three more years, with the proper food and veterinarian care. Sadly, it was not to be; he lost weight very fast and so I had to give him up. It turned out that he had a tumor in his left kidney..............we will love and miss him forever. Never was there a nicer sleep partner.........my other cats all look for him and cry out when they cannot find him...............


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am sorry....


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

thank you for the kind thought.......I know this too, shall pass.................


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont know if it passes or not.....but it will get easier.  

I lost Bosco September 5th, 2004...I still miss him alot!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am very sorry about your loss. It is so hard to lose a beloved companion. I hope you can find some comfort in the cherished memories you have of him, but I know that doesn't help much at the moment.


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*Fella*

Thanks for the kindness...............................


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

It is so hard to lose a pet. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such a painful experience. But we have a loving God, and I'm sure you will see your little friend again. God bless.


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

I appreciate all of the kind thoughts from my fellow cat lovers...........


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm late on my condolences. May the joyful memories warm your heart.


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*fella*

again, I thank everyone who extended their condolences...........hope I can be as generous for someone else........


----------

